# newbie info



## mp350 (May 15, 2015)

Hey guys, new to the site. A family member turned me on to it. Looking foward to educating myself here. Stopped by the gear porn section. When I click on something it is telling more the site is either down or has moved.  Is anyone else having that problem or could it just be my phone at the time? Btw I am a 37 year old father and husband just trying to make a few gains in the gym.  Interested in diet and exercise strategies as well as gear and pct. Thanks for your time.


----------



## twisted (May 16, 2015)

Welcome aboard brother ....


----------



## Riles (May 16, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## psychowhite (May 16, 2015)

Welcome

www.internationalanabolics.com


----------



## brazey (May 18, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------

